# serial number



## pdr_farmboy (Apr 22, 2009)

this is the number i found on the left side of the on the left side clutch housing


357105R1 

where can i go and find the year any good ideals on a link?

thank you for your help.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

There should be some prefix letters on the serial number.
also what does the tag look like?

If its an F like your other post then its a Super M built in 1953....
serial # f47141.

I have a couple catalogs at home that have serial and years for multiple tractors. They show that it was built at the Farmall plant. of Rock Island Ill.

Here is where I got the info today:
http://www.geocities.com/mck357/serialnumbers.html

and Steiner tractor parts online (first few pages of their catalog shows serial numbers.


----------

